# Labor Day Weekend Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Hurricane Earl was a non event with just a bit of rain Friday and some wind. Ended at 1pm on Friday so we went fishing. Headed up to fresh water and practiced casting for about three long hours. Heck with it and ran down to salt and caught a single croaker on a jig.. Decided to call it an early day and found breaking schools of trout and blues at the mouth of the my creek. Wow it was amazing with fish busting everywhere. Put some blues and trout in the live well for eating. It lasted till dark. 








Saturday was a tide that never stopped coming in.. so we did some bottom fishing and some jigging but not to much to show for all our time. Ate a bushel of crabs. Smoked some blues..Later before dark we headed out to the mouth of our creek and repeated the fun of Friday. Outstanding fun.. 








Sunday ran out to the Bay proper and set up for shark. Had three break offs and landed a true 80lb southern ray. Caught silver perch/trout/sea bass/croaker/spot and lucky Dave got the bonus of many oyster toads. Had a huge beer batter fish fry with homemade fries and onion ring loaf too. Too full to go out again we went down to the dock and watched the bait get totally busted out by unknown fish. 

Monday we mostly cleaned and packed up. 

Had 12 people join me this weekend and I must say it was fun.

Ohh and I almost forgot some guys got into some good LGMouth and bowfin once the tide went out two days after Earl. 

Lastly does anybody know what this plant is ??











Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish. Great report.


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty good weekend! Those look like blackberrys btw I used to eat them out of my backyard when I was a kid.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

uh those are not black berries and do not eat them.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok after looking around the Closest I can find about them is they are beautyberries, i would still cnot recomend eating them unless you are sure of what they are. Have read that beauty berries can be used to make Jelly and wine.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Great report.


----------

